

Hardware makers support Google OS - danh
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8141964.stm

======
access_denied
If all these hardware makers had invested just a little bit in desktop Linux
over the past few years, they would be free from the Microsoft stranglehold by
now. Why do they need daddy Google to come by an whip their backs?

~~~
Maciek416
Google is a cohesive force between these makers that might not otherwise have
existed, except tenuously. Sure, they could have formed an industry
consortium, but maybe a direct partnership never suited their game style.
Maybe it's easier to band together indirectly.

It doesn't hurt that it's all under a brand name that's arguably a lot better
than anything they could have come up with individually or (heh!) as a
committee.

